# Anyone know of software to manage orders?



## Kimmel0700 (Aug 27, 2014)

I’m look for a simple software that I can :


Create a work orders
Have it entered in a schedule
Attach documents to it
It also needs to be able to have a thing that I can attache art too and assign a unique art number
…. All the ones I have found have time line schedules for the production process. We just don't need it broken down that much. Right now we just use a pdf for the order and an excel doc for the schedule... then file everything. Which is OK but creates a lot of work for management.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## gwynyr (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.printavo.com/ might work?? It might still be too detailed for what you're looking for.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with Gwen. Take a look at Printavo.

If what they have to offer is more than you're looking for, we have a pdf work order form that you can download and use on your computer. It's just a single standalone form but the good news is that it's a freebie. Here's a link to check it out http://fastaccuratebids.com/forms/


----------



## Kimmel0700 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks... 

Printavo is cool but it looks like it hosted online. We are to large of a company to have someone else hold all of our data.

We currently work of a pdf with an excell schedule but I want to have the same thing only more controls like the ability pull reports, restrict data, have it auto email, link orders together, ect. all the stuff you get with a data base.

I found one called Fast Manager Pro. which would be great but it looks like its old. Any one know of anything like that that is current?


----------



## Brendadob (Sep 26, 2014)

Please contact me at 561-337-4449 or email me at [email protected] and I will tell you about the latest and greatest with FastManager!
Thanks, Brenda


----------



## French lady (Jan 26, 2015)

shopworks?


----------



## punkskater01 (Dec 30, 2014)

If u hav an extra budget go to IT exprts or comp programing company.

Sent from my GT-S6310 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

I keep on looking at this section of the forum and I always come to the realization that a order management software for our industry will always work best when developed for each individual shop. Yes, there are plenty of programs out there that will do the basic tasks for every shop, but when it comes to customization, it is pretty hard to find one that will fit your needs 100%. They would need to be tweaked and made to work with what you have and what every shop owner/manager would want.
I have been developing our own database for years and it is a never ending project as more things get added all the time. 
Any way you do it, it most likely be done using a relational database (Access or Filemaker)

I have my software do everything for me - basically we've become paperless from order entry to shipping and everything in between. It doers what I need it to do and it works great for me. With that being said, there is absolutely no way that this will help the majority of other shops as they are most likely not like mine. Every operation is different although the basics are the same.

There are plenty of programs out there that will do most of it for any shop, but when it comes to specific details/processes, most of them will not do exactly what you want.

The shop needs to adapt to the software instead of the software adapting to the shop. For The latter a custom program will be needed.

In the end.... take a look at what is out there and see how your shop processes can adapt to what is offered. Not the other way around.
Good luck


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Printavo said:


> Hey, let me know if you'd like to chat [email protected] Your data is secure, backed up and encrypted.


I recently started an account here...if I may make some suggestions....when I want to create my price list I can only have 1. I should be able to have a light colored garment price sheet and a dark colored price list. I should also be able to place print dates on my calendar instead of showing only when it's due. Also the latest and newest garments from either sanmar or alphabroder has yet to be added....these are things that is making not continue with my membership at Printavo. The idea and concept is great. Just missing some things. Over all its good...but good enough for me to keep my membership. please let me know if it's possible to have 2 price lists and add print days to my calendar.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Kimmel007,

We use Shopworks for scheduling, creating work orders and attaching our artwork. The software is indeed current and has great support and updates.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! We're always improving the platform


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Printavo said:


> Thanks for the feedback! We're always improving the platform


Can these changes I'm looking for be made? Those were really the deal breaker for me...


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

customapparelpro said:


> Can these changes I'm looking for be made? Those were really the deal breaker for me...


Sanmar is currently updated as of last week and working on getting AlphaBroder up to date as well. On our roadmap is also allowing multiple due dates for orders. Keep ya updated.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

My company is working all our orders with a system called ERP. Maybe you know this?
We do everything within the system, customer lists, order status, schedule, artwork (in pdf/jpg/png/cdr...).

It's also hosted online but we have never got problems about security. 
Don't quite know about this IT thing, but we do have an IT team working on their keyboards all day...


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Kimmel0700 said:


> We are to large of a company to have someone else hold all of our data.


That's kind of a silly statement. What would you say if one of your customers said "we got this cheap ryonet silver press on craigslist and we're going to hire a high school kid to print all of our shirts"

There are people whose business it is to store and maintain your data. The idea that it's safer to keep it all in-house is somewhat antiquated.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

headfirst said:


> That's kind of a silly statement. What would you say if one of your customers said "we got this cheap ryonet silver press on craigslist and we're going to hire a high school kid to print all of our shirts"
> 
> There are people whose business it is to store and maintain your data. The idea that it's safer to keep it all in-house is somewhat antiquated.


Some companies are still a bit weary of moving things online. It's a bit scary if you haven't taken the dive yet but I personally think the focus should really be on efficiency and not having to worry the software stuff. Focusing on bringing in more sales, hiring and reducing friction. People's email, text messages, websites, payment transactions and more are online already  Best of luck finding something that works though guys!


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

@Kimmel0700 
I also use ShopWorks it's great for scheduling, creating work orders and attaching our artwork. The software is provided in 2 platforms the cloud and the server base which I use, it just doesn't sit right with me having my info floating out their lol! I'm able to use a desk top remote (RDP) to access the info from the shop. I only promote what works and hopefully it does the same for you....
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/kimmel0700.html


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

DeeSolution14 said:


> @Kimmel0700
> I also use ShopWorks it's great for scheduling, creating work orders and attaching our artwork. The software is provided in 2 platforms the cloud and the server base which I use, it just doesn't sit right with me having my info floating out their lol! I'm able to use a desk top remote (RDP) to access the info from the shop. I only promote what works and hopefully it does the same for you....
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/kimmel0700.html


We use Shopworks as well but are in a position where we may be leaving. Unfortunately Shopworks does not have a order import tool that is compatible with ,csv or.xls or any format used in the civilized world. Shopworks has a proprietary "Block order import" - see attachment. We recieve large orders from some of our customers in the form of a excel spreadsheet and I have been on the phone with shopworks support and they have told me that there is no way to do a bulk order upload into the system unless we pay them $100 per hour for 15 to 25 hours for them to "custom code" us this tool. I imagine that they already have created this tool and just love to rip us off and lie to us saying "it doesnt exist".

Can I please have some insite from our community on this subject.

I don't want anyone else to use Shopworks if they are needing bulk order uploads, because it simply is not avaliable without shelling out $1500 to $2500 for "something they have never created before" what a bunch of lies.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

@ScreenMedics I have been a ShopWorks customer for two years and recently started using the EDP (External Data Processing) feature which allows me to import multiple orders simultaneously from a file coming from our website. This feature has really help me manage our website orders at no additional since this feature is free.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

DeeSolution14 said:


> @ScreenMedics I have been a ShopWorks customer for two years and recently started using the EDP (External Data Processing) feature which allows me to import multiple orders simultaneously from a file coming from our website. This feature has really help me manage our website orders at no additional since this feature is free.


I have only seen two websites that support the shopworks EDP function: linkpointcart.com, inksoft.com. If you are not importing orders directly from the two websites above it is impossible to import orders to shopworks without huge "custom programming fees". We are also inksoft customers and yes, the EDP does function. But, what if you need to import data from somewhere else? My question is to the people who have successfully imported orders from somewhere else other than an inksoft webstore. How much did you have to pay shopworks in order to perform a simple .csv or .xls automatic order entry? They are telling us that it is something custom that they have never had to perform in the past and want to charge us big for a feature that is available on almost any order management platform, even ones from the early 1990s had this feature. I find it highly unlikely that we are the only shopworks customers that have desire to perform automatic order entry. It is very important for me to share this message to the community and hopefully we can resolve this issue together.


----------



## Nav Printman (Feb 10, 2015)

I use Deconetwork. Hosted web service with a brilliant business hub for print and embroidery companies. Anyone else using it?


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nav Printman said:


> I use Deconetwork. Hosted web service with a brilliant business hub for print and embroidery companies. Anyone else using it?


 @Nav Printman I use Shopworks it manages my orders from the begin to shipping, I know what has been completed with a time and date stamp on the user who touch the account. No more second guessing anything its all accounted for. Just complete the online assessment yourself and see if it will meet your needs which it will. I can talk what works and what doesn't but ShopWorks has help me grow and expand with ease.


----------



## Nav Printman (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks. Will look into this alternative.


----------



## naples34110 (Apr 29, 2013)

I know that KeyedIn Solutions has a print for pay business related ERP but I have no idea on how complicated it is.


----------



## bemalo453 (Apr 28, 2015)

noop i don't know.


----------



## qbryant (Sep 10, 2012)

I use Apptivo CRM Free Online CRM, Invoicing, Project Management & Timesheets Software It is not industry specific, but for a small shop it is my equalizer. Not only can I track customers and campaigns, but I can write quote, invoices, Collect payments by PayPal, manage items (not inventory), Create production schedule, Manage sales people and commissions ($ not%), which works for me because I pay commission by dollar amount. I can manage documents and keep the artwork with the customer. It is HIGHLY CUSTOMIZE-ABLE! 

I do not, I repeat do not work for or have any affiliation with this company. I am just a happy user and thought I would share. Been using for a year now and would not trade for any of the industry shop software. Oh, and the best part it's $10 a month!! Yep.
May not be a solution for a big shop, but for a lot of smaller ones it can really help.


----------



## BeenThereBefore (Apr 15, 2008)

we use FastManager (FastManager - Business Management Software) and LOVE it! Nothing better out there for the buck IMHO of course.


----------

